# 25 for 25



## pb100 (Sep 11, 2010)

Has anyone downloaded the 25 for 25 ebook yet? I have a long flight in a few weeks and this seemed like the perfect way to pass the time. I have always been a fan of the short stories BL pumps out. 

I was just curious if any other heretics have downloaded and read the ebook yet, and if it lives up to the tag line BL used on the products page: _25 of the best Warhammer 40k stories ever_.


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

I haven't downloaded it yet...but might do depending on how many stories have been published before (in anthologies or omnibuses...)...anyone know?

Also, are there any audio stories there have have been put in print?


----------



## Big_Cheddars (Feb 14, 2012)

Looks alright, but I've read three or four of the stories already in other things so it's a bit of a hard thing to justify the price. It does look awesome though, and I would definitely recommend it if it was a few quid less. Though it just depends on how much you're ready to pay, yano.


----------

